# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  برنامه های کاربردی با Qt

## zfarhad2000

من خودم چون یه مدت شروع به کار با Qt کردم به هر برنامه کاربردی رویه اینترنت برخورد کنم که با Qt نوشته شده باشه برام جذابیت بیشتری پیدا می کنه چون اگه نرم افزار OpenSource باشه می تونم کدهاش رو ببینم و اگه لازم باشه توسعه اش بدم. از طرفی قدرت Qt رو بیشتر می تونم احساس کنم.
فکر کنم اگه یه تاپیکی بتونیم درست کنیم که این برنامه های کاربردی را تا حدی که می شناسیم معرفی کنیم می تونیم بیشتر از اطلاعات همدیگه استفاده کنیم.

----------


## zfarhad2000

http://www.qt-apps.org
تقریبا میشه گفت سعی شده تویه این سایت برنامه های کاربردی نوشته شده با Qt تا حدودی دسته بندی بشه و از طرفی بعضی وقتها میشه برنامه های جدیدی توش پیدا کرد که واقعا به درد می خوره و حتی توسعه برخی از این برنامه خیلی لذتبخش می تونه باشه. این سایت هم تقریبا یکی از سایتهای همرده با kde-look.org هستش که فکر کنم هر KDE کاری این سایت رو میشناسه.

----------


## zfarhad2000

http://www.qt-prop.org
این سایت هم سعی می کنه لیستی از برنامه های اختصاصی نوشته شده با Qt رو لیست کنه خوب از نظر ما برنامه نویسها شاید لیست زیاد به دردبخور و جالبی نباشه ولی حداقل میشه ایده های جدید از این برنامه ها گرفت و سعی کرد معادل آزادی براشون درست کرد. از طرفی این برنامه های یه جوری با مربوط شدن به لایسنس تجاری Qt به توسعه بهتر اون به نظرم کمک می کنن.

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

بنظر من وقتی برای نوشتن برنامه های کاربردی بهترین گزینه جاوا است از qt برای ساختن برنامه های سیستمی cross platform استفاده میشه

----------

